# Polygone bearbeiten



## AWANI (31. Mai 2019)

In dem folgende Programm   kann man ein Polygon(ich habe das Snäpping Zone genannt) direct auf der Karte ( Openlayer)
zeichnen.
Nach dem Zeichnen muss das Polygone bearbeitet werden 
das Heißt  mit einem klick  auf eine punkt von den Polygone  und Verschiebung muss die Form des Polygon geändert werden 
was kann man zu dies Programm hinzufügen um dieses Bearbeitung zu erledigen? 
Oder gibt es eine Funktion damit ich dieses Bearbeitung machen kann?


----------



## mihe7 (1. Jun 2019)

Meinst Du OpenLayers? Das ist JavaScript und nicht Java.


----------



## AWANI (1. Jun 2019)

Ja richtig ,das ist mit JavaScript


----------

